# New Shanty Heater



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Best heater I've found to warm up the shanty on a cold, winter day!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice.........I agree!!!.s.f.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Where can I pick up a similar model or better yet, the *Deluxe Model*?!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm always cold I need two. Where do I get them?


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

What the heck is that thing that looks like a bicycle grip with a brake/clutch lever on it?


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

> What the heck is that thing that looks like a bicycle grip with a brake/clutch lever on it?



That's for the seat to open up so she can have a place to relieve herself...hahaha





Actually, those are little motorized cars that have shanty tops. There were a bunch of those pictures floating around last year.

www.thewilcraft.com


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

The handle of a power auger no doubt.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ive got to get this heater!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Forty years ago I could have done something with this excellent shack heater. But although I would be willing and eager. I doubt if this new of a model would even bother throwing stones at me. :-(


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lightman said:


> What the heck is that thing that looks like a bicycle grip with a brake/clutch lever on it?


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Cannot believe you don't recognize it. 

It is a bicycle grip with a brake/clutch lever on it


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

As for that handle and lever, anybody happen to look at that link Hoss5355 posted...www.thewilcraft.com?I now know what I want for Xmas!! Sweet! And the older I get the more I'll want one. Nice little set up. I see there is a place in Cortland that sells them too..


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

those things are awesome...there is another type of "machine" like that,that some other company makes....


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks like it is powered by 2 "D" cells?


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

went to 3 stores today and couldnt find that heater.will keep trying!!!!!!

I like the powered by '2 d cells'


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't think you were gonna keep it, now I want it back  ...on second thought.............


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Lightman said:


> What the heck is that thing that looks like a bicycle grip with a brake/clutch lever on it?


wow its a wonder anyone seen something other then the heater in that pic


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Peon ...I guess i'll have to go back and look again..You say there was more in the pic. than the heater... and I missed it...If you find one,,,, find how many BTU's it puts out......JIM...CL...


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

peon said:


> wow its a wonder anyone seen something other then the heater in that pic


Probably because that's what it usually looks like inside my shanty when fishing - you guys need to stop by and say hi more often!


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

Pink is ok but I perfer blue


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope that shack is flame retardant - because she looks pretty hot!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

You made the proper choice with this heater John.
Was it on sale?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Lightman said:


> What the heck is that thing that looks like a bicycle grip with a brake/clutch lever on it?


It's called "My Little Friend". It's used to beat your buddies with when they try to steal your heater...........Mark


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

how did you get that pic of my girlfriend?? 

she said she was going shopping?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Adam I bet the next time she say's I'm going shopping do you want to go..Your answer won't be Na I don't like shopping...You will be the first in the car...JIM....CL.......


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fill it with enough fuel (wine?) and the btu potential is very high...


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a pretty big shanty, I may need 2


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

bttmline said:


> I have a pretty big shanty, I may need 2


I know for a fact that if you had a couple of those with you, those southern saugeye haunts would have a lot more fishing pressure...  The road bed would never be the same


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

You would be warm but I am sure you would not catch any fish. Those pink things are ear warmers.


----------

